# problem with mod_python



## amd64 (Feb 22, 2010)

hi all,


i got apache/python/mod_python installed and setup but when i goto my browser and view the index.py file i created, it show the code thats inside the file but dont run it. I put AddHandler mod_python .py and debugger etc in the <directory> tag of the root directory but it still displays the code i put into the file to test it 

many thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2010)

Have you added index.py to the <IfModule dir_module> directive? Just a guess.


----------



## amd64 (Feb 22, 2010)

just to let you know that it wasnt the <IfModule> thing, when i changed the AddHandler mod_python .py to AddHandler python-program .py it worked so they must of change something in this version

thanks anyway


----------

